# 1992 240sx Starting Problems



## scout800 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello, I'm new here but in need of some help.

I recently purchased a 1992 240sx still w/KA24DE. We can only get the engine to run for 2-3 second, then it immediatly floods out; the plugs are soaked! The engine is timed correctly, holds good compression, has good spark, approx 35lbs fuel pressure while cranking (should rule out fuel pressure regulator), and we have re-set the Throttle Position Sensor.

We have double and triple checked all fuel and vacuum routings, and after three days are stumped.

We did find that the engine will run for 2-3 seconds even if the fuel line is about 90% crimped off, but it doesn't flood out the motor.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

when you crank it try reving it up pretty high and see if it'll run


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

try the MAF sesor or the distributor my Z had the same problem but I dont know if changing the distributor will help on a 240.


----------



## scout800 (Aug 5, 2004)

We are the second owner of the car...the previous owner sold it because he was having the same problems.

The previous owner replaced the mass air sensor, TPS, distributor, coil, plugs and plug wires, fuel injectors, fuel pump, and did a re-ring on the engine because someone told him it had low compression. He admits that the problem has not changed at all in the last $2500-3000.

Does anybody know what would be telling the ECU to inject fuel like it was wide open when starting.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

disconect the fuse for the fuel pump and try to see if it will run


----------



## scout800 (Aug 5, 2004)

We bought a MAF sensor and a coolant temp sensor yesterday...didn't help anything.

Today we bought a ECU, the car will start and run, but only for a minute or so before it floods. 

We've checked all wires and fuses, and it still won't stay running. Any other suggestions?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmm that is so wierd. Did you try checking the codes on the new ECU to see if anything is wrong


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

did you take the fuse for the fuel pump out and let it run


----------



## scout800 (Aug 5, 2004)

The ECU that we bought was for a single overhead cam...ours is dual...that was the reason it ran so badly. At least we know that is what it will take to make it at least run...then we can figure out what else is wrong with the poor thing.

one other question...would an ECU for an automatic car work with a manual??


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

yes


----------

